# 120 film came out of developing tank a strange color



## kansascamera (Mar 22, 2019)

Would someone be kind enough to tell me what I did wrong here? It is JCH Street Pan 400. My first time to use this film. I'm guessing this is not the color it should be. Further guessing this will turn out to be a rookie mistake. Thank you in advance for any help you can offer me.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2019)

Looks fine to me.  I see evidence of a light leak, but nothing unusual about the color.


----------



## kansascamera (Mar 22, 2019)

kansascamera said:


> Would someone be kind enough to tell me what I did wrong here? It is JCH Street Pan 400. My first time to use this film. I'm guessing this is not the color it should be. Further guessing this will turn out to be a rookie mistake. Thank you in advance for any help you can offer me.


All other developed film comes out blackish.....this is pale yellowish. Never seen this color. Is this an attribute of JCH film? And thank you for your response.


----------



## wsetser (Mar 22, 2019)

Hard to say, but it looks like its not fully fixed.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 22, 2019)

wsetser said:


> Hard to say, but it looks like its not fully fixed.



That was my first thought, before opening the thread and seeing the photos. The purple-ish blotches are cause for some concern...


----------



## compur (Mar 22, 2019)

Hard to say what you did wrong if you don't tell us what you did.

How did you process it?

If it is the color that concerns you, it may be the normal look of this film. According to reviews of the film it is supposed to have a gelatin coating on the back side which is unusual. That could account for the color and some B&W films do have different colors when processed.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 23, 2019)

I was going to say that it looks similar to what my old Agfapan negs looked like ... then I found an article online that mentions that your film was possibly born from Agfa surveillance film ... hmm.


----------



## kansascamera (Mar 23, 2019)

compur said:


> Hard to say what you did wrong if you don't tell us what you did.
> 
> How did you process it?
> 
> If it is the color that concerns you, it may be the normal look of this film. According to reviews of the film it is supposed to have a gelatin coating on the back side which is unusual. That could account for the color and some B&W films do have different colors when processed.


D-76 1:1 10:50 (per package instructions)


----------



## kansascamera (Mar 23, 2019)

kansascamera said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to say what you did wrong if you don't tell us what you did.
> ...


Hit POST too soon:

D-76 1:1 10:50 (per package instructions)
Stop Bath 2 minutes
Heico Fixer 5 minutes
Water Bath 2 minutes
Perma Wash 2 minutes
My measurements could have been off. Human error. Will develop another roll to see. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 23, 2019)

Every thing looks good except, stop bath should be no more than 30 secs and your wash time should be 5-10 mins before Perma wash. 

Note: without Perma, wash time should be no less than 30 min.


----------



## kansascamera (Mar 23, 2019)

compur said:


> Hard to say what you did wrong if you don't tell us what you did.
> 
> How did you process it?
> 
> If it is the color that concerns you, it may be the normal look of this film. According to reviews of the film it is supposed to have a gelatin coating on the back side which is unusual. That could account for the color and some B&W films do have different colors when processed.


Thank you for this observation. Good food for thought.


webestang64 said:


> Every thing looks good except, stop bath should be no more than 30 secs and your wash time should be 5-10 mins before Perma wash.
> 
> Note: without Perma, wash time should be no less than 30 min.


Got it! Noted and Thank you kindly.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 23, 2019)

A *Method  to Reduce Both Wash Time and Water Used*: 
1.Dump Fixer,every last drop,from development tank 
2. fill tank with temp.-controlled water and agitate for 10 seconds, then wait 30 additional seconds 3. dump water from tank and repeat step # 2 
3. After 10 minutes or so of this routine, film will be thoroughly washed.

This, or very similar rinse/agitate/wait/repeat methods is very effective!


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 23, 2019)

Derrel said:


> A *Method  to Reduce Both Wash Time and Water Used*:
> 1.Dump Fixer,every last drop,from development tank
> 2. fill tank with temp.-controlled water and agitate for 10 seconds, then wait 30 additional seconds 3. dump water from tank and repeat step # 2
> 3. After 10 minutes or so of this routine, film will be thoroughly washed.
> ...



This is all I do.  

Pour out fixer.  Rinse multiple times (6-8) with 68°F water.  Then start a constant water bath with 68°F water flow from faucet.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 24, 2019)

Derrel said:


> A *Method  to Reduce Both Wash Time and Water Used*:
> 1.Dump Fixer,every last drop,from development tank
> 2. fill tank with temp.-controlled water and agitate for 10 seconds, then wait 30 additional seconds 3. dump water from tank and repeat step # 2
> 3. After 10 minutes or so of this routine, film will be thoroughly washed.
> ...



Good info. That would cut down on water usage. I just rinse in running tap water for 30-40 mins and it comes out fine (I don't pay for water where I live).


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2019)

Similar to the method Derrel outlined, Ilford came out with this method some years ago:

1.  Dump fixer, letting it drain out completely.
2.  Fill tank with water the same temperature as it was developed in.   Invert the tank 5 times, then dump.
3.  Fill tank again as before.   Invert the tank 10 times, then dump.
4.  Fill tank a final time as before.   Invert the tank 20 times, then dump. 

I think of it as the 5-10-20 method - and in truth, I usually do it one more time, because why not?      But that's the official Ilford recommendation; it saves water and time.

I also fill the tank one last time, this time with the lid off so I can see the film reel, and add a drop or two of LFN or similar wetting agent.   I agitate one minute just by lifting and gently dropping the reel in the solution, then dump.


----------



## kansascamera (Mar 30, 2019)

terri said:


> Similar to the method Derrel outlined, Ilford came out with this method some years ago:
> 
> 1.  Dump fixer, letting it drain out completely.
> 2.  Fill tank with water the same temperature as it was developed in.   Invert the tank 5 times, then dump.
> ...


Thank you all for sharing your process. I greatly appreciate you taking the time!


----------



## bulldurham (Apr 9, 2019)

Just as a late aside, I always mixed all my chemistry with distilled or filtered water and did my washes using filtered water to eliminate any irons or other minerals that can also contribute to discoloration. In my home lab (when it gets rebuilt) I use an inline RV filter. Works great and is cheap.


----------



## kansascamera (Apr 13, 2019)

bulldurham said:


> Just as a late aside, I always mixed all my chemistry with distilled or filtered water and did my washes using filtered water to eliminate any irons or other minerals that can also contribute to discoloration. In my home lab (when it gets rebuilt) I use an inline RV filter. Works great and is cheap.


Thank you.  I, too, use distilled water. And I developed a second roll yesterday of this same film and it looks fine! I tweaked my procedure using the input that all of you gave me. Thanks again.


----------

